# Need a meat slicer $500 range - Recommendations?



## JC in GB (Jan 18, 2022)

*Good day and Happy 2022 to everyone.  I am looking to buy a meat slicer mainly for slicing bacon and bread.

I am looking to spend around $500 for a quality unit.  Was looking at the LEM big bite 10" slicer.

I took a look at the Cabela's slicer but it had several poor reviews so I am not to keen on that product right now.

What slicer would you recommend for the price +/- $100?

Thanks,
*
*JC   *


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 18, 2022)

Honestly, start searching on craigslist and Facebook Marketplace for Hobarts or Berkel slicers. Usually available for around 500$. Most are 12" slicers and can handle anything you want, even full size pork bellies for slicing bacon. 20-30 year old slicers like these are better than any slicer you might find new. This is my nearly 40 year old Hobart 1712 slicer


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2022)

I have the 10" KWS slicer. It is the exact same slicer as the LEM 10" .....and it is in the $350 range. Can slice coppa 0.5mm....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 18, 2022)

I was looking at the 10 inch lem big bite also, think it was about $450 from our small, local, restaurant supply store...more than I need probably but also weighs 42 lbs if I remember correctly. 

Ryan


----------



## tallbm (Jan 18, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> *Good day and Happy 2022 to everyone.  I am looking to buy a meat slicer mainly for slicing bacon and bread.
> 
> I am looking to spend around $500 for a quality unit.  Was looking at the LEM big bite 10" slicer.
> 
> ...


JC are you looking specifically for 10 inch blades or larger?

If you can do smaller then the Chef's Choice 615 (yes 615 not other oddball models) is a great choice but its blade is only 7 inch.  I have no issues slicing bacon and such but I'm not putting full belly slabs on it.  I cut my bacon slabs to fit a 1 gallon bag for curing.  I can't remember but I may even cut the slabs in half again for slicing.  I think I can fit 3 slabs on top of each other and get 3 slices at a time but definitely can get 2 slabs for 2 slices at a time.

The CC615 is smaller, lighter, and super easy to clean which is very important.  It does the job well for home use and I slice up 20 lbs of stuff in no time with it.

Again its not as heavy duty as some big models like 10inch blade size BUT its easy to handle, VERY easy to clean, and is not too big to be handled and stored away when not in use :)

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 18, 2022)

tallbm said:


> JC are you looking specifically for 10 inch blades or larger?
> 
> If you can do smaller then the Chef's Choice 615 (yes 615 not other oddball models) is a great choice but its blade is only 7 inch.  I have no issues slicing bacon and such but I'm not putting full belly slabs on it.  I but my bacon slabs to fit a 1 gallon bag for curing.  I can't remember but I may even cut the slabs in half again for slicing.  I think I can fit 3 slabs on to of each other and get 3 slices at a time but definitely can get 2 slabs for 2 slices at a time.
> 
> ...



*I have no specific blade size in mind.  I think I am going to look at a used Hobart as 

 rexster314
 suggested.*
*
If I can't find one of those, I will look for a different model.
*
*JC   *


----------



## h8that4u (Jan 18, 2022)

Also look at local on-line auction sites, I have seen several Hobart slicers sell for 2 to 300 dollars on a few here from restaurants that have closed.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 18, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> *I have no specific blade size in mind.  I think I am going to look at a used Hobart as
> 
> rexster314
> suggested.*
> ...


I have had the LEM 10” big bite for a couple years now. It’s a great machine. It is heavy and bulky like the Hobart. If you want a good slicer I recommend one that is belt driven and has that heavy blade. They slice effortlessly and about as fast as is safe to go. I owned several of the smaller slicers , gear driven (plastic) and serrated blades. I’d never give up my LEM 10”. Good luck in your search.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm with Rexster.. I found a Hobart on craigslist for $250..  I will say..  it is HEAVY...  Ideally it would be nice to have counter space to park it and leave it there...


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 18, 2022)

I will also say look for a old hobart, I have a 1612.  Its a beast, yes heavy too.  We have it on its own table in the basement, it doesnt leave that table.


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 18, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> *I have no specific blade size in mind.  I think I am going to look at a used Hobart as
> 
> rexster314
> suggested.*
> ...


In my case, I do 200 lbs + of cured pork bellies each month. Each belly is at least 12" wide and 25 or so inches long. My Hobart can take the entire belly on it's carriage. I don't have to trim down the bellies whatsoever. And go from paper thin slices to about an inch wider. If you ever have something like that, you'll love it


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 18, 2022)

rexster314 said:


> In my case, I do 200 lbs + of cured pork bellies each month. Each belly is at least 12" wide and 25 or so inches long. My Hobart can take the entire belly on it's carriage. I don't have to trim down the bellies whatsoever. And go from paper thin slices to about an inch wider. If you ever have something like that, you'll love it


Yup, this is true, and is very nice. However most of us don’t do volume belly. I just fold the belly in half making a “C” shape and slice full length slices, not a problem. Everything else is a breeze.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jan 18, 2022)

I bought a used commercial slicer and love the power and capacity. 
One thing to look for when buying used commercial machine is the sharpening attachment. You can't get the attachments for some older machines, but can get the stones.  Same goes for making sure the blade is not severely nicked or out of round.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 19, 2022)

rexster314 said:


> In my case, I do 200 lbs + of cured pork bellies each month. Each belly is at least 12" wide and 25 or so inches long. My Hobart can take the entire belly on it's carriage. I don't have to trim down the bellies whatsoever. And go from paper thin slices to about an inch wider. If you ever have something like that, you'll love it



*I am starting to sell my own home brand of bacon and am looking for a good slicer.  Found a Hobart but it is 3 hours away from me.  Not sure if I want to make the drive just for a look.

Would love to be able to get full belly slices.*

*What about other makers like Globe?  Are those any good?*


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 19, 2022)

h8that4u said:


> Also look at local on-line auction sites, I have seen several Hobart slicers sell for 2 to 300 dollars on a few here from restaurants that have closed.



Nice great advice on that...


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 19, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> *I am starting to sell my own home brand of bacon and am looking for a good slicer.  Found a Hobart but it is 3 hours away from me.  Not sure if I want to make the drive just for a look.
> 
> Would love to be able to get full belly slices.
> 
> What about other makers like Globe?  Are those any good?*


Globe, Berkel, Hobart are the ones to watch for. When looking at one, make sure the thickness dial goes from 0 to full open. If it doesn't work, or is jammed, it's usually due to the previous owners using wd-40, pam or other crap which gets sticky and will jam that mechanism. If you're handy with regular hand tools, consider the purchase, as it's easy to fix. Parts, if needed, are readily available online. If you're not, pass on it. I've repaired both of my Hobarts, second time faster since I knew what was wrong.


----------



## negolien (Jan 19, 2022)

I don't know lol I had the same rival for over 50 years :<)


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 20, 2022)

rexster314 said:


> Globe, Berkel, Hobart are the ones to watch for. When looking at one, make sure the thickness dial goes from 0 to full open. If it doesn't work, or is jammed, it's usually due to the previous owners using wd-40, pam or other crap which gets sticky and will jam that mechanism. If you're handy with regular hand tools, consider the purchase, as it's easy to fix. Parts, if needed, are readily available online. If you're not, pass on it. I've repaired both of my Hobarts, second time faster since I knew what was wrong.



Excellent advice.   I am fairly handy so I may just go for a jammed one for the price break.

JC


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 20, 2022)

rexster314 said:


> make sure the thickness dial goes from 0 to full open



I agree..  mine was bent... so I had to tear it apart...  cut the welds..  straighten it out and reweld it... what a pain in the butt to get both rods going in and out at the same angle without binding... can't remember how many times I had to start over after tac welding it...


----------



## MileHiGuy (Feb 5, 2022)

I've seen a few used Globe meat slicers as well.  Does anyone have experience with those?


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 16, 2022)

*Saw this on Amazon.

Anyone have any experience with this model?*
*
*
*JC *


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 16, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> *Saw this on Amazon.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this model?*
> 
> ...


JC in GB, That is the model I bought 2 years ago for slicing salumi. Can slice 0.5mm Coppa with it. I like it so far, only critic would be that the blade could use a little more angle like a Berkle... I have been raising the feet on the feed side up about 3" on books and that seems to work better. I want to make some foot brakets to keep the angle permanent. Just need to measure it out on some aluminum plate and go to my buddies shop and bend it, then have the seams welded.

I have only touched up the blade once. I have cut about 100# of bacon and 120# of Canadian bacon through it so far....works great. 

oh- do buy cut proof gloves for removing the blade to clean it!


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 16, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> JC in GB, That is the model I bought 2 years ago for slicing salumi. Can slice 0.5mm Coppa with it. I like it so far, only critic would be that the blade could use a little more angle like a Berkle... I have been raising the feet on the feed side up about 3" on books and that seems to work better. I want to make some foot brakets to keep the angle permanent. Just need to measure it out on some aluminum plate and go to my buddies shop and bend it, then have the seams welded.
> 
> I have only touched up the blade once. I have cut about 100# of bacon and 120# of Canadian bacon through it so far....works great.
> 
> oh- do buy cut proof gloves for removing the blade to clean it!



Thanks for the response.  Very good info.  I will add a pair of cut gloves to the order when I make it.

I want it mostly for slicing bacon, sandwich meat, and possibly breads.

JC


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 16, 2022)

It is the exact same slicer sold by LEM same UL sticker....different name plates.


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 8, 2022)

*Well, the verdict is in.  I got myself a Globe G12 slicer yesterday for slicing lunch meat and bacon.  It seems to be a pretty solid unit for the price.   12" Blade with 1/2 HP motor.  It seems like it is pretty easy to take apart for cleaning but that remains to be seen.*
*
My first slicing job is going to be some smoked picnic ham that I am curing right now.  I am going to use that for sandwich ham.

I am hoping the 12" blade will be enough to slice full strips of bacon.

In any event, that completes one more check box for my meat shop equipment wish list.
*
*JC   *


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 8, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> meat shop equipment wish list.


Meat shop? Going professional selling to the public?


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 8, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> *Meat shop? Going professional selling to the public?
> *


*

That is my plan.  I have made bacon for folks at work and I always sell out within an hour.

My pipe dream is to open a deli or maybe a food truck similar to Kramarczuk's Polish deli in Minneapolis.

Their meats are top quality.  I want to make deli style pastrami and corned beef sandwiches.






*
*Kramarczuk

JC   *


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 8, 2022)

Awesome!


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 8, 2022)

How much of a "throw" does the meat carriage have?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 8, 2022)

Cool beans...   The next thing you'll want to get is cut resistance gloves for when you tear it apart to clean it ...


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 8, 2022)

I've been using a Hobart 12" slicer since 2015 and have never nicked myself. I bought a pair of those gloves at first but after a couple of times, I put them away.


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 9, 2022)

rexster314 said:


> How much of a "throw" does the meat carriage have?



I looked at the specs but didn't see it.  I guess I will have to measure it myself.


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 9, 2022)

rexster314 said:


> I've been using a Hobart 12" slicer since 2015 and have never nicked myself. I bought a pair of those gloves at first but after a couple of times, I put them away.



I asked about that when I bought it.  This slicer has a removeable plate in front of the blade so it is easy to clean without exposing yourself to getting cut.  At least in theory.


----------

